# Login trouble



## kawboy (Jan 14, 2016)

I am having trouble logging in here from my work computer. I keep getting; login failed,invalid session cookie! What does this mean? Login works on the rest of my devices. I miss playing around on here during breaks.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 14, 2016)

Try clearing the cookies?


----------



## kawboy (Jan 14, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Try clearing the cookies?


how would I do that?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 14, 2016)

I cant explain it.  Maybe some one will help.


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 15, 2016)

try clearing out all your temperary files, this should clear all the cookies as well. you will have to put your passwords into all the sites you may have it saved in such as here, FB, etc. Just my thoughts

OS


----------

